# Not paid on huge fare.



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

I got a fare last week, when I showed up a woman came out to my car, but the name was a mans name. I got out and opened the door, and asked her who's name was on the account. She pulled out her phone and called on speaker phone, I asked for the account name and he verified it. He asked me to take her almost 600 miles out of state. I had just started my day, had verified the account, and put the address into the app. Uber did not pay me for this ride, and won't respond to me anymore on the matter. I spent 160 dollars on fuel for that fare.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow!!! Keep hounding them about it., what was the fare amount after the ride?


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

The meter was killed by Uber when I entered another Uber town, it was 957 when it was killed, but should have been almost 1100.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber takes 2 weeks to pay on fares over $150 or $200 or something because they said fraud is very high on those rides.

How long has it been? The passenger will either pay or he was using a stolen card.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I get asked all the time "how far will you go". I rattle off names of towns about 100 miles away, then they ask about Las Vegas.... I say no, too far. (300+ miles).

600 miles? Not a chance, ever. And with the client not being in the car and their phone being tracked by Uber?? being paid ain't looking good.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry this story doesn't sound Real.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I get asked all the time "how far will you go". I rattle off names of towns about 100 miles away, then they ask about Las Vegas.... I say no, too far. (300+ miles).
> 
> 600 miles? Not a chance, ever. And with the client not being in the car and their phone being tracked by Uber?? being paid ain't looking good.


I would do Vegas (from Phoenix) at the beginning of my shift (when I'm fresh)

However ... they would have to cancel uber and pay cash up front at $2/mile minimum (that's a long drive back).


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

I watched all the training videos, and I followed all of their rules to verify and accommodate the customer. I also brought the passenger to him, so the GPS will show me arriving at his phone.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

first thing that pop in my mind is why cant this people just ride a plane :/
yeah sorry to tell but i dont see a bright side ending for this
man so u went back home another 600miles alone????


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> I watched all the training videos, and I followed all of their rules to verify and accommodate the customer. I also brought the passenger to him, so the GPS will show me arriving at his phone.


All I can say is stick to your guns, keep emailing Uber Support with the details and let us all know how it turns out.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Could this Thread's Name be changed to " Long Distance Fares" or something that can be "searched" as relevant to long distance fares?

85 miles has been my longest fare so far. But I am curious what Uber policy is re long distance fares. Up to what distance will you get paid without questions? Can you cross a state line without a problem? Does being "handed off" from one Uber Territory to another cause a problem (by hand off, I mean originating in your home territory but then driving into/thru one, or more, territories that you wouldn't have been allowed to originate a fare in)?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

How does a 600-mile "on demand" ride work anyways?? Did you guys eat together at a rest area??


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Alot of us on this forum have been driving for years. Has anybody else had something like this happen to them even off the Uber system? A 600 mile one way fare is basically unheard of. If this story is true, and you do not get paid you should let the media know.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sure at some point, the system just assumes you forgot to hit end trip, and cancels the ride.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Could this Thread's Name be changed to " Long Distance Fares" or something that can be "searched" as relevant to long distance fares?
> 
> 85 miles has been my longest fare so far. But I am curious what Uber policy is re long distance fares. Up to what distance will you get paid without questions? Can you cross a state line without a problem? Does being "handed off" from one Uber Territory to another cause a problem (by hand off, I mean originating in your home territory but then driving into/thru one, or more, territories that you wouldn't have been allowed to originate a fare in)?


NY/NJ has a 4-hour max limit for UberX trips. After that the app will force-end the fare.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

They only let the application run for 4 hours max at a time.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Another question I have and yes, it's probably stupid but I'll ask it anyway.

Can a Driver take a Rider to small claims for an unpaid fare? Most fares would not be worth it. This is an extreme example, but one were where it might be an option...or just the threat of filing might?

Guess the question also is who the contract is with for services performed?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I'm sure at some point, the system just assumes you forgot to hit end trip, and cancels the ride.


The system shouldnt do that, especially if a destination address was entered by the pax ahead of time.

If I'm being requested to drive that far I will make sure the pax enters an address, so at least I can say I didn't enter the address, it was the passenger. Therefore giving the 600 mile trip credibility.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Another question I have and yes, it's probably stupid but I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> Can a Driver take a Rider to small claims for an unpaid fare? Most fares would not be worth it. This is an extreme example, but one were where it might be an option...or just the threat of filing might?
> 
> Guess the question also is who the contract is with for services performed?


I don't think so&#8230; You have to take Uber to small claims I'm not mistaken. The passenger doesn't pay us directly, uber cuts us a check. Again, I could be wrong as this is not my area of expertise.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I've got to see the outcome to this... Good luck, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not sure there is a limit to how far I would drive a pax, but it has to be a personal agreement not involving Uber/Lyft. You can pay me via paypal. Lets go for a road trip!


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

600 miles? Thats a 17 hour round trip..


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, way over thinking this but why drive and not fly?
1) Court appearance required and Rider is afraid to fly.
2) Death in family and Rider is afraid to fly.
3) Rider transporting item(s) that wouldn't likely pass through airport security.
4) Anything and everything is possible. Just waiting for the right time and circumstance.

Just when things got boring, Wichita steps up big time!


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

The passenger had had a rental car but she was very tired and turned it in. She slept most the ride in my backseat. We talked for maybe 20 minutes at most, when she was awake she was talking, on the phone, to the person who placed the order. I did input the address, but I did it before leaving town. I dropped her off in a parking lot on the edge of town where he was waiting. Out of habit I did get his tag number. I was a cab driver for many years so big out of town runs don't shock me the way they might others, I know one driver here who did a 2,000 mile round trip with the taxis. The meter turned off at 8 hrs 1 minute, but the reason was because I entered the Denver area, and as I am not assigned to Denver, it would not let me log back in.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

It ended at 957 dollars, not miles, it should have been 1100 dollars.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

@ Leftinthelerch, does this Fare/Trip show up on your Weekly Payment Statement? If so, how is it shown/referenced?


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

It is not shown, but it is shown on my trips completed. Everytime I try to contact them they say a manager is working with me, but the manager in question quit answering me a week ago.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Could be it is going through a verification process used for fares over "XXX" miles like someone mentioned in this thread.

Email Uber saying thank you for working on this with me, I appreciate it. Then ask what the timeframe will be for payment on this Fare.

Keep it short and ask one specific simple question?


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Already did that. Still no answer. I was not aware of the wait time until it was posted here, so I am just doing a wait and see.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay, seems like most info is in on this one. If long distance trip, most likely Driver doesn't get paid as usual on Thursday (one week) but must wait for Uber to verify the trip. This takes two weeks.

Good luck and let us know "that" you got paid during the next pay period. Just trying to be positive.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Did the network drop while driving that distance?
Chances seem good that you would travel through an area with poor 3G/4G service, thus dropping the connection and screwing up your fare.
If it closed out your trip prematurely, did it have you rate the rider and could you have selected *Fare Review*?
If so, I would have chosen that and selected *Fare Question* which will have them send you a *Driver Feedback email*.
Then respond with *MISTIMED TRIP *and enter both the *pickup* and *destination* addresses.

If they do not make the correction, be wary that the requester (the male on the phone that you drove to) may have pulled a stunt by calling Uber and stating that since he did not ride, he should not have to pay for the fare. Uber will honor that and remove the fare.

It's a BS deal and you should definitely pursue it and request that it be escalated to an Operations Manager.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/boyfriends-requesting-rides-for-their-gf.4530/

Good luck.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Can you cross a state line without a problem? Does being "handed off" from one Uber Territory to another cause a problem (by hand off, I mean originating in your home territory but then driving into/thru one, or more, territories that you wouldn't have been allowed to originate a fare in)?


From my experience - no problem crossing a state line or into another Uber market, provided you're under any potential maximum trip times or distances. You still get paid at the rate where you started the trip, and you can't log back in at the destination if you aren't registered to drive in that market. If you paid any tolls, you should be reimbursed for *both* ways and will probably have to send two or three e-mails to Uber to make that happen.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> It is not shown, but it is shown on my trips completed.


Just to be safe, take a picture of your completed trips log.

For Any out of the ordinary requests, drivers need to make it a habit to get the requesting Uber Account holder text from his personal phone number to the driver's personal phone number the exact details of the trip. I say personal phone number as it is not the same as the Twilio phone number assigned by Uber.

Third party needs to be transported, have the account holder text the details.
Extra long rides, have the Pax text stating the pickup and drop off location. Etc etc.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> If you paid any tolls, you should be reimbursed for *both* ways and will probably have to send two or three e-mails to Uber to make that happen.


Why would Uber pay tolls *both* ways? I was under the impression that your tolls were only paid when you had a passenger in your vehicle and the app was running.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Just to be safe, take a picture of your completed trips log.
> 
> For Any out of the ordinary requests, drivers need to make it a habit to get the requesting Uber Account holder text from his personal phone number to the driver's personal phone number the exact details of the trip. I say personal phone number as it is not the same as the Twilio phone number assigned by Uber.
> 
> ...


Question - Which is the best method of receiving Text to cover Driver in this circumstance - "Account Holder not in Driver's vehicle when requesting Trip for another person - girlfriend, family member, business associate, customer, etc..."
1) Use Uber App to Text and thus Uber has record of the Text and Driver has record of Text on their cellphone also?
2) Account Holder uses Personal Cellphone Number to Text Driver's Personal Cellphone Number like chi1cabby suggests?

I agree that requesting Text Message from Uber Account Holder prior to starting the Fare is the best way to handle these situations but just wondering why Chi1cabby made his suggestion #2 above?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> 2) Account Holder uses Personal Cellphone Number to Text Driver's Personal Cellphone Number like chi1cabby suggests?


I personally like 2) because then you also have the account holders direct phone number.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why would Uber pay tolls *both* ways? I was under the impression that your tolls were only paid when you had a passenger in your vehicle and the app was running.


yup
!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

mp775 said:


> From my experience - no problem crossing a state line or into another Uber market, provided you're under any potential maximum trip times or distances. You still get paid at the rate where you started the trip, and you can't log back in at the destination if you aren't registered to drive in that market. If you paid any tolls, you should be reimbursed for *both* ways and will probably have to send two or three e-mails to Uber to make that happen.


I'm not so sure: if there is UBER coverage area where you 'land' so to speak, you could, (technically) drive there. But it's so rare I would simply ask uber for the bux, and be prepared to hear no.

"Dear team Uber: Happy to help you give great service by my driving your customer over state lines. Could you be good enough to reimburse me the five dollars tolls for the return since I went over state lines? Thanks so much."

If you don't get it look on the bright side; a nice fare. 
I always ask for return tolls: they have turned me down every time. I get it.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

They had changed the number on their account to her number, I called her, she called him. I called twice to verify location because Uber is new in this market and the GPS is often wrong, both times I called through Uber she answered the phone.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> Already did that. Still no answer. I was not aware of the wait time until it was posted here, so I am just doing a wait and see.


in the subject line and of course stay polite say: SECOND REQUEST
crickets after a few days
ditto: THIRD REQUEST and so on.
failing that tweet Travis! 
b


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

If Uber has a policy of not paying large fares until a certain amount of time has passed, they only needed to answer my email with that policy statement. Instead they asked where the fare started and ended, and have not answered anymore of my emails except to tell me that a manager is working with me.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

I did take screenshots of the completed trip, thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

You should be OK unless the customer creates problems.
If they do, you are toast.
I would never take rides that are over the 4 hours max guidelines.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Have faith, I'll bet you get paid. I had a $357 trip that got held up, but I did get paid.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Great advice guys, I appreciate all the thoughts and ideas. As things continue I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> I did take screenshots of the completed trip, thanks for mentioning that.


Screen shots was a smart move (along with the rest of your back-up documentation). I Uber gets paid then you will. If they don't....well, like someone said, take paypal on your own next time. Good luck.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> If Uber has a policy of not paying large fares until a certain amount of time has passed, they only needed to answer my email with that policy statement. Instead they asked where the fare started and ended, and have not answered anymore of my emails except to tell me that a manager is working with me.


One of the most maddening things about Uber is how they just leave you twisting in the wind.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why would Uber pay tolls *both* ways? I was under the impression that your tolls were only paid when you had a passenger in your vehicle and the app was running.


Uber FAQ - What is this charge for a toll? - "If your driver pays a toll during your trip-*or if your drop-off location is outside the city limits and a toll is required to return to the city*-then the price of the toll will be added to your fare."


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Uber FAQ - What is this charge for a toll? - "If your driver pays a toll during your trip-*or if your drop-off location is outside the city limits and a toll is required to return to the city*-then the price of the toll will be added to your fare."


Nice! Thanks.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I"m glad YOU still have FAQs. Miami removed theirs in an attempt to improve things. When asked about what happened to the FAQs:

"Thanks for your response. I'm not sure what happened to them. We must have decided to go a different direction and modified the FAQ accordingly. We are constantly improving, which is why I said I would pass along your feedback. Perhaps they will consider it and change the FAQ back to the way it was.

Any other questions, perhaps not related to our FAQ?"

https://uberpeople.net/threads/faqs.4717/


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I'm not so sure: if there is UBER coverage area where you 'land' so to speak, you could, (technically) drive there.


In my experience, my Providence account doesn't work in eastern Massachusetts, my Boston account doesn't work in Rhode Island, and neither works in western Massachusetts (Springfield market). Maybe other parts of the country are different.



> I always ask for return tolls: they have turned me down every time. I get it.


Ask again, quoting the above line from their own FAQ. Sometimes it's taken me a few times to convince them of their own policies, but I've gotten all my return tolls back so far.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I"m glad YOU still have FAQs. Miami removed theirs in an attempt to improve things.


Boston drivers still have an FAQ, but that item in particular is from the general rider FAQ.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Boston drivers still have an FAQ, but that item in particular is from the general rider FAQ.


Do you have a link....evidently I am unable to access it. Thanks!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you have a link....evidently I am unable to access it. Thanks!


Driver FAQ
https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/

Rider FAQ:
https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Uber FAQ - What is this charge for a toll? - "If your driver pays a toll during your trip-*or if your drop-off location is outside the city limits and a toll is required to return to the city*-then the price of the toll will be added to your fare."


Not too surprising....the driver FAQs have a different answer:

*Do I get paid for tolls?*
Yes, U*ber reimburses all tolls incurred while the rider was inside the vehicle during a trip*. Our system is able to automatically detect most tolls in the area and the toll fare will be included automatically in the fare. You can verify that you were reimbursed for all tolls on your payment statement. There is a column titled "Tolls" and the amount will be included there.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> In my experience, my Providence account doesn't work in eastern Massachusetts, my Boston account doesn't work in Rhode Island, and neither works in western Massachusetts (Springfield market). Maybe other parts of the country are different.
> 
> Ask again, quoting the above line from their own FAQ. Sometimes it's taken me a few times to convince them of their own policies, but I've gotten all my return tolls back so far.


I am based out of Worcester and my account works in Boston and Springfield


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Interesting. I wonder if Springfield accounts work in all of Mass. IIRC, the Uber partners address is the same for Worcester and Springfield ([email protected]).

My Boston account kicks me offline at the Palmer/Brimfield line. Also, I was told I wasn't authorized to operate in springfield_ma when I tried to log in from Vermont; I haven't tried that since registering in Springfield, though.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Uber calls these long distance fares "high-value trips" and they have to be approved by a manager, so they often won't get paid on your next statement. It's just like certain stores will ask for ID when you try to purchase something over a certain amount with a credit / debit card. It's about fraud prevention.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

I started driving for Lyft to support my habit of driving for Uber!
LOVE THAT!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Uber calls these long distance fares "high-value trips" and they have to be approved by a manager, so they often won't get paid on your next statement. It's just like certain stores will ask for ID when you try to purchase something over a certain amount with a credit / debit card. It's about fraud prevention.


This makes complete sense and most Drivers would always want to get paid ASAP rather then after skipping 1 or 2 pay periods but understand that it might or must be reviewed by a manager due to the fraud % of these types of Fares.

The problem is the lack of professional communication. So simple to act professionally and so callus to act the way many Uber Managers do. Yes, I place this on Managers and not on the lower level CSRs / Support Staff who are trained by and follow policy of those above them.

Let's see, High Value Trip/Fare is "Tagged" and sent to Manager for Review. Text Message AND Email immediately go out to Driver. This High Value Fare (Trip ID#) is under review by a Manager. If you do not see payment on your Next Statement or by XX Date, please contact me at UberManager1 using Ref#WeGotYourBack. Thank you, UberMansager1

What? Too easy? Too much effort involved? Increase Driver Satisfaction and keep CSR frustration level lower when CSRs must deal with multiple Driver emails wondering WTH is happening with a High Value Trip/Fare? I'm speechless (or TypingOntheKeyboardLess).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if Springfield accounts work in all of Mass. IIRC, the Uber partners address is the same for Worcester and Springfield ([email protected]).
> 
> My Boston account kicks me offline at the Palmer/Brimfield line. Also, I was told I wasn't authorized to operate in springfield_ma when I tried to log in from Vermont; I haven't tried that since registering in Springfield, though.


......weird. I did not know about partnerswma...I use partners.worcester or partnersBoston. When I checked with Boston partners to see if I was OK to drive in Boston, they replied that I was good to drive anywhere in the state. I was in Palmer yesterday and I got a ping from Springfield. I rarely see more than 1 or 2 cars online in Sprigfield....I wonder if that is an (as yet) un-tapped mafket.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder what would happen if the pax doesn't have enough funds on their card to pay for their fare, especially fares in the hundreds.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ......weird. I did not know about partnerswma...I use partners.worcester or partnersBoston. When I checked with Boston partners to see if I was OK to drive in Boston, they replied that I was good to drive anywhere in the state. I was in Palmer yesterday and I got a ping from Springfield. I rarely see more than 1 or 2 cars online in Sprigfield....I wonder if that is an (as yet) un-tapped mafket.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but "being kicked Offline" and "Not being able to Log-in" are two different issues. Being "Kicked Offline" can be when the Uber Server (or whatever it is called) is handing the Driver off to a different area. I'm in Los Angeles and this always happens when I go from North of a regional airport to the south side of the same airport in the same city. Frustrating, but I just have to go Online again - with no problem.

No being able to Login would be if I was from Los Angeles and tried to go to San Francisco; would have to re-register with San Francisco.

Of course, not being able to Login can have other issues but in this case, think that MA based Drivers can drive anywhere in the State but just have to be aware they will be kicked "Offline" as they cross a specific territory and have to go back "Online" to drive that area (just surmising from reading posts)?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I wonder what would happen if the pax doesn't have enough funds on their card to pay for their fare, especially fares in the hundreds.


For fares that conform to normal distance & time guidelines, collecting the Fare is between the Rider and Uber. The driver gets paid.

But for fares that do not conform to the guidelines, the question of driver getting paid is up in the air.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For fares that conform to normal distance & time guidelines, collecting the Fare is between the Rider and Uber. The driver gets paid.
> 
> But for fares that do not conform to the guidelines, the question of driver getting paid is up in the air.


This is a very interesting point chi1cabby.

If the Driver cannot legally take the Rider to court for unpaid services rendered, what course of action is afforded the Driver? _*If the Uber Fare "Meter" is running, Driver should have the expectation that Uber is accepting the Fare and will pay, no ifs, ands, or buts. *_

If there is a time/mileage limit, then when the destination is put in the App, there should be a Flag and Uber/App clearly states policy:
1) A Manager is now reviewing this Fare. Please wait for approval (this will take 5-10 minutes).
a) Uber/Manager sends text to Driver with Instructions on how to handle.
b) Uber/Manager calls/sends text to Driver to confirm Fare can be completed and any additional stipulations required to complete.
* For example, the Rider can be notified that a deposit of $xxx has just be charged to their payment account. If the total Fare is under
this deposit, then a credit will be posted or there may be an additional charge to cover tolls, etc.. Deposit can't be debited from Rider Payment Method, Fare can't be accepted.
** And by Manager, could be a person or just an AutoBot, I don't really care 

2) This Fare cannot be accepted (as an Uber Fare) due to...
a) Rider gets out of car.
b) Driver accepts as a private hire (not saying to do this for legal/insurance reasons, but it's an option)

There should be no questions for these High Value / Long Distance Destinations using Uber (really just a Surge Fare without the mileage anyway). It should be either Yes, Uber will allow them (or this one) and Driver is 100% covered, or NO, Uber will not allow this Fare using the Uber Platform.

Uber has all the Rider Info to Confirm whether this High Value Fare / Long Distance Destination will be accepted by Uber. After Uber approves/takes a deposit, Driver can securely and confidently either Accept or say Sorry I don't drive long distances.

Really just depends on whether Uber wants this type of business. If they don't, then notify Drivers and "DON'T ACCEPT" the "Destination/Fare". If Uber wants the business, then ACCEPT the FARE and pay the Driver no questions asked.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I believe Uber should have a written, unambiguous policy that leaves no room for doubt in any drivers mind.
1) A simple 3 minute cancellation policy. A simple 3 minute Cancel/NoShow after hitting Arrived. No First Cancel is Free bs. After all almost every new rider gets free ride credit. So a cancelling rider should pay for even the first Cancel. Drivers time is of value, even more so at these rock bottom thin margin rates.
2) Payment for every ride should be guaranteed in the first pay cycle. No 1 week manager review period for high amount fares. As it is, Uber & Lyft hold on to the the driver pay for 5.5 days. Hailo pays me on the next business day, and so does Square!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sure one of the MBAs at Uber will eventually figure out that a $1.00 Safe Ride Fee and 20% of a million $5.00 cancellation fees will actually equal real money. As long as Uber can make money off of it and not lose future potential revenue/customers....it's a possibility.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm sure one of the MBAs at Uber will eventually figure out that a $1.00 Safe Ride Fee and 20% of a million $5.00 cancellation fees will actually equal real money. As long as Uber can make money off of it and not lose future potential revenue/customers....it's a possibility.


See that's the thing! Of the disproportionately few numbers of paid Cancels that the driver gets, the driver actually gets the full Cancellation amount...no $1 SRF, or 20% commission is deducted from it. So really there is no financial incentive for Uber to change its cancellation policy.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> See that's the thing! Of the disproportionately few numbers of paid Cancels that the driver gets, the driver actually gets the full Cancellation amount...no $1 SRF out 20% commission is deducted from it. So really there is no financial incentive for Uber to change its cancellation policy.


That's right! I had forgotten it's been so long since I have actually received one. Welllllll in that case it's just a matter of waiting for Uber to start charging those fees on cancellations so that they can change the policy. Either way....you know that Uber will take care of it's drivers.....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> They only let the application run for 4 hours max at a time.


As directed jobs can run for 6-18 hours a day. There may not be much driving but the clients just have you there waiting for convenience sake.

Haven't done one through Uber yet, but thanks for the tip, I'll warn the client that when the UBER app shuts down then its at my corporate rate to be paid directly to me.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> As directed jobs can run for 6-18 hours a day. There may not be much driving but the clients just have you there waiting for convenience sake.
> 
> Haven't done one through Uber yet, but thanks for the tip, I'll warn the client that when the UBER app shuts down then its at my corporate rate to be paid directly to me.


Uber screwed up the as directed jobs and Charters with their system.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

My biggest fare / wait time ever was $850.00 one day. That was not Uber. It was a for a Big Bank. The total miles driven was about 110. For Sydney Uber 177.028 kilometers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For fares that conform to normal distance & time guidelines, collecting the Fare is between the Rider and Uber. The driver gets paid.
> 
> But for fares that do not conform to the guidelines, the question of driver getting paid is up in the air.


Ive used the rider's app quoting function to my advantage. On long distance jobs the rates are quite healthy. If a client who contacts me via email or ph wants a quote I send them a screenshot of the "well known Budget priced Uber service" pick a price that is better for all concerned and get paid direct.

Uber's quoting up around $1100.00 for a 7 hr round trip here. There's a lot of fat on that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> My biggest fare / wait time ever was $850.00 one day. That was not Uber. It was a for a Big Bank. The total miles driven was about 110. For Sydney Uber 177.028 kilometers.


Apart from the excruciating boredom these jobs often provide, they are the best for the sake of the car. As long as its at a reasonable hourly rate.

So Uber Cemetery, you must drive a Black fleet car at those rates. What do you drive?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Apart from the excruciating boredom these jobs often provide, they are the best for the sake of the car. As long as its at a reasonable hourly rate.
> 
> So Uber Cemetery, you must drive a Black fleet car at those rates. What do you drive?


That was about 4 years ago in a Black Town Car L series. I have always owned my own car. Never driven somebody elses. I now have a 2013 Suburban got a good price slightly used. Black on Black


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the new Suburbans and the Cadillac XTS. Not as many of the BMWs or S550 over here running livery. There are a few - Mostly European drivers buying them but they are expensive after they get some miles on them.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh I guess I take that back I have done a few 120 inch stretch runs, weddings, proms, homecoming, night on the towns in somebody's elses car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> That was about 4 years ago in a Black Town Car L series. I have always owned my own car. Never driven somebody elses. I now have a 2013 Suburban got a good price slightly used. Black on Black


On the subject of as directed jobs a couple of years ago I was part of group of drivers taking care of a visiting royal Saudi family, 5 days of mainly sitting around or following them around as they came out of shops and loading the van up with stuff for them to go get more crap they never use.

Anyhow last night I get a ping from Sydney's top hotel, and this dude is waiting outside having a ciggy. Chat with him, he's my fare, tells me to start the app as we wait for his woman.

He looked familiar so I Google his name up off the Waybill. Yep, one of the Saudi prince's I had to deal with a couple of years ago. Sad to know Uber has ripped that client base out of the traditional chauffeured car market.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> That was about 4 years ago in a Black Town Car L series. I have always owned my own car. Never driven somebody elses. I now have a 2013 Suburban got a good price slightly used. Black on Black


I'd love to be able to run a Suburban. Just too heavy on fuel even after its converted to LPG ( Butane/ Propane half the price of regular gas)

They also land at crazy prices here. Brand new RHD model is way past 100k!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

@ Leftinthelerch, Since the "4 hour" max Fare has been quoted in this thread, what was the Duration when this Fare Timed Out/was killed?

I know the Fare was stopped at $957 which was short of your actual Destination so just curious about the Uber Recorded Duration to cross check the 4 hr. Max?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'd love to be able to run a Suburban. Just too heavy on fuel even after its converted to LPG ( Butane/ Propane half the price of regular gas)
> 
> They also land at crazy prices here. Brand new RHD model is way past 100k!


The thing is this I also get my own fares as you know. When I get a family calling me for a airport run, some times there may be 5 or 6 people with the kids etc. But 85% of the fares its only 1-2 people. There is not a perfect solution.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> The thing is this I also get my own fares as you know. When I get a family calling me for a airport run, some times there may be 5 or 6 people with the kids etc. But 85% of the fares its only 1-2 people. There is not a perfect solution.


I have 2 GM Caprices, 2 Mercedes Vianos (old one about to be pensioned off) and an Audi Q7. I try and avoid giving riders free upgrades to the bigger vehicles if they are never likely to request and pay the higher rate


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

The fare for a 600 mile ride is much more expensive than flying there last minute and first class..make no sense, I would never have accepted this in the first place, it just stinks to high hell from the start


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber just called me, and they agreed to pay me in two more weeks.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder why so far out... I'm sure waiting sucks but at least you're gdttibg paid.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Raider said:


> The fare for a 600 mile ride is much more expensive than flying there last minute and first class..make no sense, I would never have accepted this in the first place, it just stinks to high hell from the start


much as I hope that leftinthelerch gets paid.....Raider said it best. Something just does not ring true here.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> Uber just called me, and they agreed to pay me in two more weeks.


Good to see that Uber are following up. You deserve every cent


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys and ladies. As to why the trip was so far, I am an anarco-capitalist so I just don't concern myself with other peoples affairs so long as I do not believe they will hurt me or others. A few reasons that come to mind is she couldn't get a flight to her destination in time since Wichita doesn't have any night time flights. She could be afraid to fly as many people are now. It is even possible that she is on a no fly list, since a lot of people are on those for any number of reasons. Uber might not have been as transparent as I would have liked with this matter but they came through in the end.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

There is always someone willing to pay for something most of us would never consider doing. This long Uber Fare is unusual but really doesn't completely surprise me. Could have been a someone with a fear of flying (Aerophobia - 6.5% of population..or so).

This is just a great example (sorry Leftinthelerch for being our test case to educate the rest of us). This has been a good thread.

* Then again, I'm in the LA area (do I need to explain further). Also drive West Hollywood/Hollywood (WeHo) sometimes which I consider a different Timezone from the rest of the world.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> Thanks for all the support guys and ladies. As to why the trip was so far, I am an anarco-capitalist so I just don't concern myself with other peoples affairs so long as I do not believe they will hurt me or others. A few reasons that come to mind is she couldn't get a flight to her destination in time since Wichita doesn't have any night time flights. She could be afraid to fly as many people are now. It is even possible that she is on a no fly list, since a lot of people are on those for any number of reasons. Uber might not have been as transparent as I would have liked with this matter but they came through in the end.


Glad it worked out. Again, one of my favorite threads so far just because I added "anarco-capitalist" to my vocab. This will give me hours googling something new and using my brain in between being asked "How long have you been driving" and "Do you like driving for Uber".


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

As a ten year vet of cab driving before this I was always lulled. We never took fares out of town unless we collected money up front, or the taxi company assigned us the run and there was never a worry of payment. Even if I took a card with Square and the card was stolen, Square would be blowing me up within 5 minutes. I had it happen once so I know. When they called they asked me step by step what happened, and I explained that I did exactly what is shown in the training videos, and they approved it, and sent me an email saying the same thing.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> @ Leftinthelerch, Since the "4 hour" max Fare has been quoted in this thread, what was the Duration when this Fare Timed Out/was killed?
> 
> I know the Fare was stopped at $957 which was short of your actual Destination so just curious about the Uber Recorded Duration to cross check the 4 hr. Max?


As stated earlier, the meter shut off at 8 hours 1 minute. But in their training video for long fares it doesn't mention a 4 hour max.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> As stated earlier, the meter shut off at 8 hours 1 minute. But in their training video for long fares it doesn't mention a 4 hour max.


Wait, so to clarify, Uber actually called you? A real live human being. This undermines the credibility of your tale (just kidding, but really, kinda).

Also, did Uber adjust the fare to the full amount paid for the final destination? Or are they just paying the early end trip amount?


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

I asked about the adjustment, she said she would look into it.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Also I went to the training video page and the long fare video is gone.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Another question I have and yes, it's probably stupid but I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> Can a Driver take a Rider to small claims for an unpaid fare? Most fares would not be worth it. This is an extreme example, but one were where it might be an option...or just the threat of filing might?
> 
> Guess the question also is who the contract is with for services performed?


it's technically a crime called Theft of Services. you could charge them criminally if you wish. Uber might just pay out because you could charge Uber with theft of services if you followed all their rules while getting that fare.
Another thing is, when going longer than 200 miles on a uber trip, it might be wise to ask exactly how far, get address, google map it, with distance, then set own fare and have it paid through square rather than uber. may not jive with uber rules, but at least you wont be stuck for four weeks waiting on short payment


----------



## ewxlt (Oct 8, 2014)

The Uber app (whether on the iPhone 4 or the App on my iPhone 5) is way too unstable to trust it for that kind of time and money investment.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber adjusted the fare to 1086, and I will be paid this week.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> Uber adjusted the fare to 1086, and I will be paid this week.


I'm surprised and happy for you ... hopefully you don't take that risk again lol!


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I"m glad YOU still have FAQs. Miami removed theirs in an attempt to improve things. When asked about what happened to the FAQs:
> 
> "Thanks for your response. I'm not sure what happened to them. We must have decided to go a different direction and modified the FAQ accordingly. We are constantly improving, which is why I said I would pass along your feedback. Perhaps they will consider it and change the FAQ back to the way it was.
> 
> ...


Thanks for throwing me into a fit of laughter.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Thanks for throwing me into a fit of laughter.


Thier canned responses get better and better ... I feel like they are scripted by an Indian telemarketer.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Leftinthelerch said:


> Thanks for all the support guys and ladies. As to why the trip was so far, I am an anarco-capitalist so I just don't concern myself with other peoples affairs so long as I do not believe they will hurt me or others. A few reasons that come to mind is she couldn't get a flight to her destination in time since Wichita doesn't have any night time flights. She could be afraid to fly as many people are now. It is even possible that she is on a no fly list, since a lot of people are on those for any number of reasons. Uber might not have been as transparent as I would have liked with this matter but they came through in the end.


The only thing I took from that is the fact that Wichita doesn't have any night flights. This is Kansas, right? Not that Wichita down by Hooterville where they just have the one cropduster plane?


----------

